# Visa Refused



## himasha jayaratne (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear All ,

I have undergone most unexpected decision given by sri Lankan visa officer after a 3 months of time. we got the visa refusal letter with explanation which is so ridiculous I will state the case step by step, 

01- The applicant aint got any properties under his name 

I have mortgage my house and all the documents has been provided which can value 6.5Mil RS (valuation also provided )

02-Applicant got no tied-up business 

I have provided my business registration and PNL accounts along with bank transfer record.

03-The course intend to follow is not directly linked to background 

I was the sales manager to hotel chain and applied for Master of commerce 

Seems like something went wrong ???

I seek advises as I intend to apply again as it would be cheaper when comparing with tribunal.

01- Can I proceed with existing medical record and barometric ?
02- Do I have to inform them that these explanations are not acceptable 
03 -Do I have to link with previous Immi account number ?

Thank you in advance 
Kind regards 
Himasha


----------

